# Got my new piranha today...



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, today I got my new piranha...








The previous owner told me it's a Spilopleura (it was told to him as a spilo), but it doesn't really look like a spilo to me.
He kept him together with another one of the same species of the same size, in the same tank (65 gallon), but had to divide them after a week (due to continuous fighting), and that's the reason why he decided sold this fish...

The fish is about 4,5-5" in size (TL), has a silvery back with a greensih hue and drab, dark vertical bands, a orange-reddisch coloration in the gill plates and a noticable black humeral spot, very large eyes (compared to my reds) with a dark band, a large mouth with the lower jaw being more elongated than massive, and a pretty torpedo-like body shape (not as much as an Elongatus, but definitely more "stretched" than most spilo's and rhoms of that size that I've seen).
The tail doesn't give away any clues because it's still damaged after previous encounters with his former tank mate...

Obviously, it's not a gold spilo, which would point towards a Spilo CF, but it doesn't really resemble the pics I've seen here and elsewhere. I know it's wildcaught (and exported by a Dutchman which has moved to Brasil to start farming fish...), but unfortunately I don't know the collection point.

I don't have any pics yet (I'm back at work, and the fish immedeatly hid after introducing him in his new home, so no chance of any decent pics as of yet), but if anyone has suggestions based on the description above, please let me know...
I do have a faint idea (well, actually it's hope) what it might be (but I'm not gonna say that: I'm affraid I will jinx it...







), so if you could help me, it would be greatly appreciated :smile:

I'll try to post some pics of this little beauty later this day!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Sounds like a manuelli. what color is the anal fin because it could also be eiganamani or gouldingi. Of it has a huge eye in relation to its body its most likely manuelli.. it the eye looks proportioned it is probably one of the later. There was justa good thread posted on a fish that looked like this, check for reference.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> Sounds like a manuelli. what color is the anal fin because it could also be eiganamani or gouldingi. Of it has a huge eye in relation to its body its most likely manuelli.. it the eye looks proportioned it is probably one of the later. There was justa good thread posted on a fish that looked like this, check for reference.


That was more or less what I was thinking as well, but I didn't wanted to jump to conclusions prematurely...
Thanks for the info, BD







It really has very large eyes, compared to the size of his body, and that's was my main argument that it might be something much more exclusive than a spilo...

Here's some (blurry) pics of the new guy. Their of pretty poor quality, because the water is pretty tea colored, due to tanins from the driftwood, and also because it's lit by a brownish light bulb, but maybe their good enough for id-ing anyways...
Enjoy!




























The disproportionally large eye is good to see in these sucky pics, and if you look closely, you can also notice the vertical "bands" running across his flanks.
btw: the shiny part on his back, just behind his head, is a souvenir he got from his previous tank mate - it's not much more than a scar by now.

I'll see if I can get some better pics later, when he is less shy...

*_*EDIT*_*
Here's the same pictures, edited by *winkyee* - these pics are much more accurate, color-wise, than the three above:




























Thanks a lot, mate


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Likely S. manueli. Check out the eye color.....should be red- reddish orange.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

That's a lucky Find .


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Well congrats again juda, I know this fish will be taken care of very well now. You luckey fugger


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

You lucky bastard!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Is this a 2nd thread?? But nice p/u man!!! Your one of the few to own these babaies!!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

judazzz scores a wicked deal







congrats dude!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks people - I truely feel like a lucky bastard! I just woner how a fish that has a reputation of being a b*tch to ship, made it's way to Holland... I for sure ain't complaining, and you know what: sometimes, mis-identifications aren't that bad at all...


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah, good pick up man. I know what it is like to get something better then what you paid for. I thought I was getting a rhigh back rhom which turned out to be an Altuvei. Good luck with your little guy, and get some better pics up when you can. LoL.

~Dj


----------



## Go-rilla (Jun 14, 2003)

Yup thats a Manueli...








i have seen atleast 4 of them and that is one.
it will start gaining its full body shape..(start filling out and loose its elongated look.)

you lucky guy......

thats a rare beauty you got there and quit a pritty penny..









I like Rhoms if it aint that it will be the Manueli...
a real bad ass


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

judazzz you are a lucky fella and i bet it was worth the long train journey now
dixon


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> judazzz you are a lucky fella and i bet it was worth the long train journey now
> dixon


 Actually, the guy brought it with him, because he had to be in my hometown for work (I guess) anyways...
So instead of a horrible train ride, I got it delivered at my front door


----------



## pieranja (Jul 7, 2003)

Hi guys,

I feel really emotional seeing my baby on the internet







..... Is he doing fine in Groningen Jonas ! It's pretty nice to hear that this little fellow is gonna be a huge monster in the future ! I will post some pics of his former tank-mate in the near future ! For those of you who think: who the hell is this guy ? I'm the seller of Jonas his beauty ;-) I live in Amsterdam, and the owner of the local fish-shop has very interesting p's now and then. He sold me the fish as a spilopleura, but it turns out to be something else. He also managed it ones to ship two black piranha's to the land of cheese, grass and wooden shoes. Unfortunately, they didn't make it after all. I will try get some more information about the manueli soon. And he also had some very nice p's swimming around last week, and i could not recognize the species. What was noticable, were their eyes. The pupils are not really round-shaped, but more like almonds. Does this ring a bell to anyone of you ?

de mazzel
Henk-Jan, daddy of a huge manueli


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey H-J, goed je hier te zien








Nogmaals bedankt voor dat coole beest - hij doet nog niet echt veel, maar dat gaat zeker komen, als-ie een beetje gewend is aan zijn nieuwe huis









For those few that don't speak Dutch, here's a translation.... *www.babelfish.com*


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Agree, seems Manueli...







!


----------

